# Any cool dart frogs from Papua New Guinea?



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I see some post referring to frogs from Papua New Guinea. But what about dart frogs? This was the closest reference I could find online:
BBC - Earth News - New species of Papua New Guinea frog changes colour

Are any of the frog species found there being breed in the United States? Just curious. My friend is about to move there and we started talking about this.

Justin


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

god that adult frog is ugly as sin. It looks like a naked mole rat! hahaha


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

If by dart frogs you are referring to frogs in the family dendrobates, then no Papua New Guinea wouldn't have any dart frogs since they are found only in the tropics of the New World. However there could be frogs similar to our dart frogs that have evolved to fill the same habitat niche (this is know as convergent evolution), the Mantellas of Madagascar would be a great example.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

"Dart Frog" aka "Dart-Poison Frog" is a common name for family Dendrobatidae that reside central & south America. Spread from Nicaragua to middle Peru & Brazil.

Many of us prefer to stick latin names, because in this case we understand what we'r talking about, be exact & won't have a mess with local names.

Endemic Papua New Guinea species can be breed in US (i think so) but they'r not Dendrobates.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks. I'm just referring to colorful or poisonous frogs that might fill that nitch. 

Justin


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

ryan10517 said:


> god that adult frog is ugly as sin. It looks like a naked mole rat! hahaha


*shrug* I think it is a pretty cool looking little frog. Then again, I love all frogs, so my opinion may not mean much.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ryan10517 said:


> god that adult frog is ugly as sin. It looks like a naked mole rat! hahaha


i think its pretty awesome looking. especially the eye color.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow, that is a very cool little frog. I really like the adult eye color, it contrasts nicely with it's pink skin. Makes it look so vulnerable...


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 4, 2010)

There are a many different types of Frogs that come from PNG, but you won't see hardly any enter the Trade........It's a long process to get animals off the Island, and the frogs don't take that process all too well......


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Bummer. My friend has connections there that could make it happen. I was hoping to work something out and get a nice breeding business going. They seem to find new species all the time there.

Justin


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Not frog related, but I have heard that there are a couple of species of birds from PNG that produce toxins similar to Dendros. That would be a cool pet... poison parrots


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 4, 2010)

konton said:


> Bummer. My friend has connections there that could make it happen. I was hoping to work something out and get a nice breeding business going. They seem to find new species all the time there.
> 
> Justin


It's usually around 1-2 weeks to get the animals off PNG and into Jakarta......They really don't use Planes as much as they do Boats.......Your turn around time to get them in the US would probably be around 3-4 weeks at the earliest, and by then, you'd probably be at a 90% death rate before they'd be shipped........Once here, you'd probably be at 2% if the rest were sellable in the first place.....


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

thedude said:


> i think its pretty awesome looking. especially the eye color.


I'll agree that the contrast of the eye color is pretty cool. Somehow it just makes me think of a frog that has had its skin peeled off!


----------

